# When Is It Time To Change Bands?



## Sherman (Oct 2, 2012)

I did a search for this, but didn't find an answer...how do I know when my flat bands are ready to be replaced? With the old Trumark, the tubes would tear at the fork usually. What about with flat bands? Do I just inspect regularly and watch out for tears. Just don't want to find out the hard way. Thanks!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Always inspect all types of bands, always.

Flatbands have a habit of usually tearing at the pouch ties.

I always use mine until the point of catastrophic failure. Never had one break at the fork end or mid length, so there has never been a danger of wearing a band in the face.


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

But occasionally you can get some really interesting flyers when they break at the pouch after you release.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I inspect my bands each time I load the pouch ( before each shot). It is quick and easy to see while preparing the draw. The first signs of a tear is a good point to change them, but I usually take extremely careful shots once signs do show ( of course I'm a push the limits kind of guy







).

On a side note once you become more consistant and accurate you will "feel" when your bands are spent by noticing the effects of the ammo after release.

LGD


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

It's only a little tear, almost done maybe just one more...








Maybe two...








Inspect often that way even if you don't make the right decision you wont' be surprised by the consequences.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

With my double tapered bands, when one band starts to tear, I usually get up to another 20 shots. With double bands the break is a lot less dramatic than with singles. --Tex


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

With the bands I mostly use. .04 latex, 3/4 tapered to 7/16 appx. (also a 20mm to 15mm) 7inch tie to tie and 31 in draw I will push the bands until 1/8 of unstretched latex is still attached.

I don't encourage anyone to let it get that torn because I have pushed a band with a tear too far and because I hold the catty loosely (gangster), the catty twisted in my hand as the unbroken band pulled the catty unevenly and the catty shot back and hit me just under the cheek bone.

That being said when I am pushing the bands I hold the catty tightly when they tear enough to cause concern.


----------



## Sherman (Oct 2, 2012)

Very good info. Thanks everyone.


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

That's why I always use a lanyard, to keep the ss at bay.hate when they come flying at me


----------



## Wagguy80 (Oct 14, 2012)

Good question I just had a tube break at the fork lowside however and I wear glasses anyway so no face or hand damage.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Oct 12, 2012)

JetBlack said:


> That's why I always use a lanyard, to keep the ss at bay.hate when they come flying at me


Good point!


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

I inspect my bands before each target session, if there is even the slightest tear i tie a new set up!!
Latex is fairly cheap. Not worth the potential damage you can do to yourself, or others.. mine tear at the pouch as well. I get like 800-1000 shots from a single 1 inch wide tex flat bandset which i tie myself. 
I think that's good, i learned everything here at the forum.


----------



## Sherman (Oct 2, 2012)

Just had my first set break. They are the natural rubber "adjust a band" from A+. There were no signs of tears. Ironically I was pulling them to inspect, but I pulled from the wrong direction (bands weren't over the fork tips) and it snapped when I had it pulled back about 3/4 of a pull. It snapped less than an inch from where it was tied to the fork. Since there are no tears and I had them tied on so long, I just cut them even and re-tied them. I imagine I'll need to be careful since they must be about at the end of their life. I didn't count the shots I've taken, but it's a lot.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

You should be ok, iv retied a few, just keep an eye on it. And i always put my used pouches aside incase i dont have new pouches to use they can usually be reused


----------



## Sherman (Oct 2, 2012)

Yep - I was wondering about that. It sure seems like pouches could be used through several band sets.


----------

